# Unusual pic...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They must be someone's pets.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

and an old pic...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The stupid things humans do.

I almost missed the crow in the first pic. I do see the owl is banded but I don't see any on the crow.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Is that Tippi Hedron of The Birds in post #2?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm, I've never seen her from the side I don't think. So, I don't know.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm not really sure. I wasn't a fan of Alfred Hitchcock's movies, though my parents were.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Me either but she's just one of those with that look you remember.


----------

